# Show Name Needed!!



## bouncersmyboy (May 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a new show name for my 5 year old paint horse. His barn name is "Bouncer" and I showed him a few years ago as "A Night on the Town" but I'm not in love with the name. He's FULL of personality; he acts pretty baby-ish and is very playful. He is definitely a ladies man (he loves to unzip girls jackets!) and is a lover but only when people aren't looking. I want something original and unique yet classy. I want to show him in hunters. Any suggestions??


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

You could name him after a classic ladies man, like 
Cary Grant
Frank Sinatra 
Greggory Peck
Humphrey Bogart
You could use both names or just the first or last. 

Or something cute with his barn name
Bounce into Blue
Bounds of Glory
Rebound
Bouncy Ball


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, you can call me a nerd but my favorite Ladies man is character from the X-men, "*Remy LeBeau*." Fosho xD

Anyway....

I Would call him "Bar Hopper" or "Club Oxygen" Just because they are sort of inside jokes But I'd go through and look for inspiration on my ipod...

"Bad Influence"
"Get The Party Started"
"Let It Rock"
"Rock This Party"
"Trouble In A Tie"

Mreh. I'm fail at name unless I know the pedigree. Is he registered? Do you know his parents?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I like Rebound  I think that one suits him. But if you don't like that, I'd go with a classic name or one that sounds really sweet like 'save the last dance'


----------



## bouncersmyboy (May 3, 2010)

He is a registered Paint Horse registered as "Bouncers OB Clue" but I don't like that, nor do I have to use it. His dad's name is Obligations which could be cool to incorporate and I don't remember his mom's I'd have to look it up and don't have his papers on me at the moment.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know what you mean about not liking the registered names... my stallion is registered as QTPOCOS SONNY DANCER... seriously? A boy? Aww... c'mon! lol.

Random Ideas... (very, very random):

Without An Obligation
On The Rebound
Bounding Obligations
Painted Compulsion
Compulsize Ladies Man
Something To Talk About
Reckless Lover
Compulsive Casanova (haha... for a real heartbreaker... I kinda like that)


----------



## EquestrianEmily (May 4, 2010)

How About something like Modern Day Romeo


----------



## bouncersmyboy (May 3, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Hehe, you can call me a nerd but my favorite Ladies man is character from the X-men, "*Remy LeBeau*." Fosho xD
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...



He is a registered Paint Horse registered as "Bouncers OB Clue" but I don't like that, nor do I have to use it. His dad's name is Obligations which could be cool to incorporate and I don't remember his mom's I'd have to look it up and don't have his papers on me at the moment. 


​


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

Painted Bouncer
Bouncing back
Running the club
No bad stuff (coz they chuck out the trouble makers)
Dance like a bouncer.

haha i dont know... thats all i can think of XD. hope u like them XD


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the classic name idea. Sinatra makes me smile


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

what about Hugh Hefner


----------



## mzfhredi (May 10, 2010)

How about Casanova's Clue? hehehe


----------

